# Series 6 release date in July?



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am reading some posts here about TiVO coming out with a series 6 DVR possibly this July (2015). Will it be totally new hardware? Maybe similar hardware with a few tweaks? Or will it really just be a software update for the current Series 5/Roamio line? Just curious


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Tivo bought Aereo's trademarks and they're announcing some kind of "Tivo Aereo" service/product in July, which could be anything from a souped up Roamio OTA to some kind of streaming service (less likely), but definitely not a Series 6.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

My guess is a new OTA with built in Stream hardware. They will market it along with the new website as an Aereo replacement.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> My guess is a new OTA with built in Stream hardware. They will market it along with the new website as an Aereo replacement.


If this happens, wouldn't it also make sense to add the Stream (and maybe MoCA) to the base Roamio.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

CoxInPHX said:


> If this happens, wouldn't it also make sense to add the Stream (and maybe MoCA) to the base Roamio.


Perhaps Dan203 is guessing the base Roamio is being phased out. It wouldn't surprise me. The streaming functionality is one of the selling points of the Plus and Pro for cable users. It would just eat into TiVo's profits if someone using cable buys a base unit with stream, then upgrades the hard drive (provided they don't care about the MOCA network and remote finder functions).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think TiVo is starting to push hard for the cord cutters. They're competting heavily on price against devices from Tablo and ChannelMaster, they've bought the Aereo name to pursue their users and they're agressively pursuing the addition of new OTT apps. I suspect this new unit will be cheaper to make, so that they can better compete on price, but will add streaming so that people can have an all in one device rather then requiring add-on hardware. Not sure about MoCa though. I'm not sure if they could include MoCa and streaming and keep the price down enough to meet their goals. Plus I'm not sure how important MoCa is to cord cutters. Having the ability to add a Mini is not quite as important to OTA users who don't have to worry about extra CableCARD or outlet fees. And an external MoCa bridge can be had for only about $50 for those that do want it, so it's not a huge deterrant.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I feel like the next big revision is going to be a huge change. Small form factor, smaller hard drive, focus on streaming and apps. Almost like an Apple TV that can also record cable.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

b_scott said:


> I feel like the next big revision is going to be a huge change. Small form factor, smaller hard drive, focus on streaming and apps. Almost like an Apple TV that can also record cable.


No way IMHO that TiVo would release any new model with a smaller hard drive, if TiVo just duplicates most smart HDTV the only point would be to give you recording, without a good record function TiVo has no place in the home today.


----------



## LoveGardenia (Apr 24, 2015)

I have read somewhere online that TiVo has an announcement this summer, I was thinking it was the new apps we have seen this month. But if there is a new box coming out this year this is what I'm looking for: TiVo and the cable companies worked together to make the cable cards more user friendly without the Tuning Adapter. Also I'm hoping the new box will be the same as the past boxes with two inputs for cable and antenna maybe throw in a digital tuner as well. Something different will have to be offered to the customers since cable companies are digital now. I love having those two options on the box along with the streaming apps. I agree with boosting the antenna only box if that has become a major money maker for the company as well as the cable only box. Question: would it be a good company move if they made a newer box with the cable and antenna inputs again? One box for each group of customers? Cutting down on the number of products they will have to make and sell?
PS: what does the future hold for the tv providers concerning the new 4K TVs? Shouldn't TiVo go ahead and jump on this technology to be prepared?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

b_scott said:


> I feel like the next big revision is going to be a huge change. Small form factor, smaller hard drive, focus on streaming and apps. Almost like an Apple TV that can also record cable.





lessd said:


> No way IMHO that TiVo would release any new model with a smaller hard drive, if TiVo just duplicates most smart HDTV the only point would be to give you recording, without a good record function TiVo has no place in the home today.


They could offer this small box with the capability to use external hard drives instead, a la' Simple.TV and Tablo.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

LoveGardenia said:


> I have read somewhere online that TiVo has an announcement this summer, I was thinking it was the new apps we have seen this month. But if there is a new box coming out this year this is what I'm looking for: TiVo and the cable companies worked together to make the cable cards more user friendly without the Tuning Adapter. Also I'm hoping the new box will be the same as the past boxes with two inputs for cable and antenna maybe throw in a digital tuner as well. Something different will have to be offered to the customers since cable companies are digital now. I love having those two options on the box along with the streaming apps. I agree with boosting the antenna only box if that has become a major money maker for the company as well as the cable only box. Question: would it be a good company move if they made a newer box with the cable and antenna inputs again? One box for each group of customers? Cutting down on the number of products they will have to make and sell?
> PS: what does the future hold for the tv providers concerning the new 4K TVs? Shouldn't TiVo go ahead and jump on this technology to be prepared?


2 way Tivo just pop in a cable card will get access to ondend/PPV/SDV no matter who the tv provider is


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

b_scott said:


> I feel like the next big revision is going to be a huge change. Small form factor, smaller hard drive, focus on streaming and apps. Almost like an Apple TV that can also record cable.





lessd said:


> No way IMHO that TiVo would release any new model with a smaller hard drive, if TiVo just duplicates most smart HDTV the only point would be to give you recording, without a good record function TiVo has no place in the home today.





HarperVision said:


> They could offer this small box with the capability to use external hard drives instead, a la' Simple.TV and Tablo.


When you look around at the various devices that we can buy the list of what functions they provide is pretty long: 

Tune and record OTA & Cable channels.
Stream video/audio content from the Internet.
Stream video/audio content between multiple devices on a person's Local Area Network (LAN).
Stream a person's local video/audio content to devices on the Internet. 
Download video/audio content from the Internet. 
Copy a person's video/audio content from one device to another. 
Play video/audio content from Disks.
Play video games - local and on line + single & multi player.
Provide general Internet access
I generally refer to the above as media consumption and the devices that provide the above functions as media consumption devices. TiVo long ago moved from a simple DVR to a multifunction media consumption device with a DVR as its core functionality.

What is coming next depends on what media consumption functions TiVo believes it needs to combine to have a marketable product and if the next product is a major refresh (Series 6) or a minor refresh to better compete for "cord cutters" (OTA DVR).

From what I can see the next product is likely a minor refresh for "cord cutters" and my guess is it will likely add TiVo "Stream" functionality to the current Roamio OTA and perhaps add a larger hard drive.

My guess for a major refresh (Series 6) is that TiVo will wait until they decide to get into the 4K/UHD media consumption market for that.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

HarperVision said:


> They could offer this small box with the capability to use external hard drives instead, a la' Simple.TV and Tablo.


that too.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ajwees41 said:


> 2 way Tivo just pop in a cable card will get access to ondend/PPV/SDV no matter who the tv provider is


They can't do that because the technology the MSOs use for two way communication is different from system to system. There is no standard they could use to make it work in all markets with just a CableCARD. That's what the TA is for, to bridge the gap between the proprietary systems and the TiVo for the purposes of SDV channels. (which work similar to VOD)

There is talk that TiVo is working with Comcast to allow SDV on their system without a TA, but from what we can glean this will simply move the TA functionality into the cable modem and allow TiVo to access it via the network, rather then a direct USB connection or they will open a path into the SDV request system via the internet which is how Comcast VOD works now. TiVo sends the request via the internet to the VOD servers, the servers respond with a frequency and the TiVo tunes that frequency. That's basically what TAs do now just using DOCSIS via the coax rather then the public internet so it seems like that might be the better way to go.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

pfiagra said:


> Perhaps Dan203 is guessing the base Roamio is being phased out. It wouldn't surprise me. The streaming functionality is one of the selling points of the Plus and Pro for cable users. It would just eat into TiVo's profits if someone using cable buys a base unit with stream, then upgrades the hard drive (provided they don't care about the MOCA network and remote finder functions).


The new one may be OTA-only. But even then, the base Roamio isn't exactly cheap at $700 vice $900 for the Plus. If you're going to put the coin down for a TiVo with CableCard, you're most likely either getting a Plus and throwing a new drive in it, or just shelling out the $1100 for the Pro. I think they need to hit the $400 price point that they're at now or even lower for an OTA product, as it just doesn't do as much as a 6-tuner behemoth that's recording from 200 channels of HD goodness. There's definitely a market for such a product at the right price point.



Dan203 said:


> There is talk that TiVo is working with Comcast to allow SDV on their system without a TA, but from what we can glean this will simply move the TA functionality into the cable modem and allow TiVo to access it via the network, rather then a direct USB connection or they will open a path into the SDV request system via the internet which is how Comcast VOD works now.


Probably over the public internet like VOD works now. It probably routes internally to Comcast for most users, but it will work even if Comcast isn't your ISP (as to why you'd have Comcast TV and not Comcast internet, who knows, but it will, in theory, work).


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Bigg said:


> The new one may be OTA-only. But even then, the base Roamio isn't exactly cheap at $700 vice $900 for the Plus. If you're going to put the coin down for a TiVo with CableCard, you're most likely either getting a Plus and throwing a new drive in it, or just shelling out the $1100 for the Pro. I think they need to hit the $400 price point that they're at now or even lower for an OTA product, as it just doesn't do as much as a 6-tuner behemoth that's recording from 200 channels of HD goodness. There's definitely a market for such a product at the right price point.


you're assuming everyone buys and can afford lifetime.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

b_scott said:


> you're assuming everyone buys and can afford lifetime.


Lifetime is cheaper than monthly. If you buy lifetime you are cheating TiVo out of their deserved profits.


----------



## MichaelAinNB (Dec 28, 2013)

Wonder if they'll name it Guelliette


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In all likelihood it will be an OTA only model with Aereo branding. TiVo paid a million bucks for the Aereo name, I can't imagine they wont use it for someting.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> In all likelihood it will be an OTA only model with Aereo branding. TiVo paid a million bucks for the Aereo name, I can't imagine they wont use it for someting.


I thought they bought the brand for the customer list as I doubt the name itself has any value.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think they bought the list separately. They specifically bought the name as well, so I assume they're going to use it. Plus Aereo sounds a bit like Roamio so it fits their current naming scheme quite well.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks like we will have more info at 3pm today on Fox Business:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613397508283199488


> EXCLSV: The wild & controversial @TiVo ad aimed at cord cutters that's about 2b released 3pET SNEAK PREVIEW: YOU get 2choose winning version


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It's apparently just an ad campaign for the ROTA, people will get to vote on which version of the ad gets a national run.

They're on the Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/TiVo

So whatever the Aereo product ends up being, they're still committed to the ROTA.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They're both pretty bad.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Well, I think this should put to rest the idea (which I believed) that whatever's announced next month ("TiVo Aereo"?) will replace the Roamio OTA. What could the new thing be? And does it make sense for TiVo to try to market and support two different boxes aimed at the cord-cutter crowd?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think the 30 second ad is good.

I didn't like the 15 second ad. Worse, I don't think people will know it's an ad for TiVo because it's hard to understand exactly what they are chanting. If I wasn't on TiVo's FB site I don't know if I would've known. EDIT: I'm dumb; there is TiVo branding at the end.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Those ads are so stupid!



ej42137 said:


> Lifetime is cheaper than monthly. If you buy lifetime you are cheating TiVo out of their deserved profits.


So true!


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

ej42137 said:


> Lifetime is cheaper than monthly. If you buy lifetime you are cheating TiVo out of their deserved profits.


weird statement. seemed to promote lifetime and then berate those that buy it.

either way, not everyone can afford $600 for service in one lump sum. Which is why there is monthly.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

b_scott said:


> weird statement. seemed to promote lifetime and then berate those that buy it.
> 
> either way, not everyone can afford $600 for service in one lump sum. Which is why there is monthly.


Lifetime has never been $600 and right now is on sale for $350 and has been available at $400 with a discount code since the Roamio was released.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

atmuscarella said:


> Lifetime has never been $600 and right now is on sale for $350 and has been available at $400 with a discount code since the Roamio was released.


The poster was referring to the total package including the Roamio itself, some models are less expensive some more, $600 is a good estimate of the total cost with Lifetime service.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

b_scott said:


> either way, not everyone can afford $600 for service in one lump sum. Which is why there is monthly.


Then maybe they shouldn't buy things that they can't afford.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

b_scott said:


> weird statement. seemed to promote lifetime and then berate those that buy it.
> 
> either way, not everyone can afford $600 for service in one lump sum. Which is why there is monthly.


Thank-you! I was striving for ironic but I'll accept weird.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Bigg said:


> Then maybe they shouldn't buy things that they can't afford.


If everyone acted as you suggest then payday loans, loan sharks and credit card companies would all go out of business. Too many segments of the economy depend upon the innumeracy of the American people for you to give such subversive advice.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

ej42137 said:


> If everyone acted as you suggest then payday loans, loan sharks and credit card companies would all go out of business.


Maybe thats what we need as a country. NO DEBT!!!


----------



## jamesteixeira (Nov 22, 2014)

And some people don't buy lifetime because they don't know how long they will be with TIVO. I bought my first Roamio last November and had 5 mini's by december. But, I've already had to replace the Roamio (for $50) and one mini (for free) since. It's only been 7 months!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Bigg said:


> Then maybe they shouldn't buy things that they can't afford.





ej42137 said:


> Thank-you! I was striving for ironic but I'll accept weird.





ej42137 said:


> If everyone acted as you suggest then payday loans, loan sharks and credit card companies would all go out of business. Too many segments of the economy depend upon the innumeracy of the American people for you to give such subversive advice.





ufo4sale said:


> Maybe thats what we need as a country. NO DEBT!!!


It is hard to argue with the fact that is in every person's best financial interests to learn how to manage their money, saving up for purchases and only borrower for the big things like houses and maybe cars.

It is also hard to argue with the fact that if everyone became financially responsible tomorrow and stopped using credit, the result would be that our economy would collapse and we would have a very long drawn out recession/depression.

Not sure if that is ironic or not but it sure is messed up.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jamesteixeira said:


> And some people don't buy lifetime because they don't know how long they will be with TIVO. I bought my first Roamio last November and had 5 mini's by december. But, I've already had to replace the Roamio (for $50) and one mini (for free) since. It's only been 7 months!


It's still a better investment as lifetime retains a big portion of it's value at resale. Where as monthly is a dead expense.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

atmuscarella said:


> It is hard to argue with the fact that is in every person's best financial interests to learn how to manage their money, saving up for purchases and only borrower for the big things like houses and maybe cars.
> 
> It is also hard to argue with the fact that if everyone became financially responsible tomorrow and stopped using credit, the result would be that our economy would collapse and we would have a very long drawn out recession/depression.
> 
> Not sure if that is ironic or not but it sure is messed up.


General lack of credit causes a depression because production grinds to a halt with no access to capital. Consumer credit, on the other hand, just skims money out the the consumer's pocket into financial institutions. If that wasn't happening consumers would have significantly more money to spend on goods and services.

But it's never going to happen so this is all hypothetical.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ej42137 said:


> General lack of credit causes a depression because production grinds to a halt with no access to capital. Consumer credit, on the other hand, just skims money out the the consumer's pocket into financial institutions. If that wasn't happening consumers would have significantly more money to spend on goods and services.
> 
> But it's never going to happen so this is all hypothetical.


I also believe using consumer credit is not "good" financially for consumers. I personally have minimized the use of credit in my life and only paid cash (pay credit cards in full at the end of the month) for everything for the last 20 years or so.

However if another person decides to value being able to buy "what ever" now instead of in the future and is willing to pay interest to do so that is their decision. While is is easy to say using credit is not in that persons best long term financial interests, for me to say what that person is valuing (using credit to buy something now) is wrong is pretty self righteous.

Where I really have issue is with our schools. The fact that our schools don't teach every kid enough about personal finance so that they can manage their own money and actually understand the true long term costs of consumer credit is the real issue in my mind.

Also there is nothing hypothetical about what happens when consumers stop or even slow down consumer spending. We have a recession.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> If everyone acted as you suggest then payday loans, loan sharks and credit card companies would all go out of business. Too many segments of the economy depend upon the innumeracy of the American people for you to give such subversive advice.


That's true. Our economy has a lot of problems and distortions, but that's another discussion...


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> Also there is nothing hypothetical about what happens when consumers stop or even slow down consumer spending. We have a recession.


Correct. And we did that in 2006-2011ish. It was arguably also tied to oil prices and some other economic factors, but Americans' over-extended credit from that time frame is still having effects today...


----------

